# Relocating to Sacramento



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey fellas, im about to relocate to sacramento, ca near the town of roseville. I would like everybodys opions about this city. Also are there any riders out here


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

I don't know about riders , but there's a nice casino 15 minutes away. LOL


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

im in roseville!...lol...its not bad ive been here for a while and love it my kids love it and it close to everything.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

divine69impala said:


> I don't know about riders , but there's a nice casino 15 minutes away. LOL


i have a view of thunder valley from my house!...sat night is poppin at the casino. im like 5 min away.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

ricardo labrador said:


> i have a view of thunder valley from my house!...sat night is poppin at the casino. im like 5 min away.


Yea there are bitches everwhere there on the weekends. I walk in there fronting I'm a whale on my penny machine.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

divine69impala said:


> Yea there are bitches everwhere there on the weekends. I walk in there fronting I'm a whale on my penny machine.


hell yea there is...i go there for fat burger on my lunch sometime lol....:roflmao:i hit the 25 cent machine lol.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

divine69impala said:


> Yea there are bitches everwhere there on the weekends. I walk in there fronting I'm a whale on my penny machine.



you killin me henry:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sedloc said:


> Hey fellas, im about to relocate to sacramento, ca near the town of roseville. I would like everybodys opions about this city. Also are there any riders out here


sac is deep with clean lowriders and some good events...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

925rider said:


> sac is deep with clean lowriders and some good events...


i second that.:yes:, just gotta get out and explore the scene.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

yea, when me and my wife came out there im august we checked it out just because we are originally from vegas. it was pretty decent just like the local hotels off of the vegas strip


divine69impala said:


> I don't know about riders , but there's a nice casino 15 minutes away. LOL


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

i actually stayed in landing spur motel right down the street from the galleria. its pretty cool


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

i definilty hit fat burger when we were out there a few weeks ago. no fatburger n nc.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*my gurl*

this is my 74 raghouse im bringing with me, still a virgin. have two pumps ready to go


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sedloc said:


> this is my 74 raghouse im bringing with me, still a virgin. have two pumps ready to go



looks clean


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

divine69impala said:


> I don't know about riders , but there's a nice casino 15 minutes away. LOL


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks homie, just go her sprayed in april, she was white


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sedloc said:


> thanks homie, just go her sprayed in april, she was white


maybe ill see u cruisin around sometime.:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

fa sho


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

HIT ME WHEN U TOUCH DOWN, THIS WILL MAKE 2 MAJESTICS RAGS REPPIN THE NOR*CAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

sedloc said:


> this is my 74 raghouse im bringing with me, still a virgin. have two pumps ready to go


Clean ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

had a girl up in roseville, nice neighbourhood. not alot to do tho. but you'll be downtown in notime off the 80. 
and there's enough lowriding going on, just have to look for it.
wonder if that club's still there, sth with a locomotive..

oh and props for that ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Sacramento is boring, nothing like L.A., but there are some cool lows, although there is pretty much no cruising. There are some good shows like the Socios and Family first shows. Nothng like back in the day, when I first came here and there were big shows in Cal Expo. Broadway and miller park were off the hook on weekends.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

will do:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks homie:nicoderm:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks homie:nicoderm:


CustomMachines said:


> had a girl up in roseville, nice neighbourhood. not alot to do tho. but you'll be downtown in notime off the 80.
> and there's enough lowriding going on, just have to look for it.
> wonder if that club's still there, sth with a locomotive..
> 
> oh and props for that ride :thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea i figured it was slower than L.A., but thats cool i like slow sometimes 


Charger_on_22's said:


> Sacramento is boring, nothing like L.A., but there are some cool lows, although there is pretty much no cruising. There are some good shows like the Socios and Family first shows. Nothng like back in the day, when I first came here and there were big shows in Cal Expo. Broadway and miller park were off the hook on weekends.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks pimp


*FRANCISCO* said:


> Clean ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> HIT ME WHEN U TOUCH DOWN, THIS WILL MAKE 2 MAJESTICS RAGS REPPIN THE NOR*CAL
> 
> :thumbsup:


 China Man,your up here in Nor Cal now ?


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

man, its some nice aprtments out here just a lil pricey. thank god my wife is a nurse


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

925rider said:


> sac is deep with clean lowriders and some good events...


:yes::biggrin:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

sedloc said:


> this is my 74 raghouse im bringing with me, still a virgin. have two pumps ready to go


 nice rag homie!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> HIT ME WHEN U TOUCH DOWN, THIS WILL MAKE 2 MAJESTICS RAGS REPPIN THE NOR*CAL
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> China Man,your up here in Nor Cal now ?


:shocked: YOU UP THERE CHINA MAN? :wow:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

JROCK said:


> :shocked: YOU UP THERE CHINA MAN? :wow:


Yes sir, getting ready to join team Nor Cal and rep it to the fullest


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> China Man,your up here in Nor Cal now ?


Im out here homie, and lovin it!!!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

wELL THEN


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Im out here homie, and lovin it!!!


Well then......welcome bro.Does this mean there will be a Sac/Roseville Majestics chapter comming soon .


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Roseville is nice I'm out there all the time parents live oh there check out squeeze in another good burger joint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Roseville is nice I'm out there all the time parents live oh there check out squeeze in another good burger joint


Sorry bro that place is nasty you want a good place to go to that will shut down the squeeze in get off on riverside an auburn going from sac make a right at the auburn side rite after the next light theres a place called california burger order there name burger an let me know what you think I havent found a place around sac that comes close


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Sorry bro that place is nasty you want a good place to go to that will shut down the squeeze in get off on riverside an auburn going from sac make a right at the auburn side rite after the next light theres a place called california burger order there name burger an let me know what you think I havent found a place around sac that comes close


california burger been there a few times...:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CE 707 said:


> Sorry bro that place is nasty you want a good place to go to that will shut down the squeeze in get off on riverside an auburn going from sac make a right at the auburn side rite after the next light theres a place called california burger order there name burger an let me know what you think I havent found a place around sac that comes close


I'll have to check it out I'm heading up tommorow to Roosville gonna take the 57 Chevy to a show . Been a min since I been to squeeze


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> I'll have to check it out I'm heading up tommorow to Roosville gonna take the 57 Chevy to a show . Been a min since I been to squeeze


have a safe drive up bro wheres the show at


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

cool ...sed is good ppl


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

westcoastridin
Lac-of-Respect+


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CE 707 said:


> have a safe drive up bro wheres the show at


It' was at some spot that is a antique consignment spot kinda small but free food and drinks


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


westcoastridin said:


> cool ...sed is good ppl


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

50 days and counting. cant wait:thumbsup:.
we found a spot on roseville parkway near the fountains. i love dave in busters, much bigger in charlotte though


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sedloc said:


> 50 days and counting. cant wait:thumbsup:.
> we found a spot on roseville parkway near the fountains. i love dave in busters, much bigger in charlotte though


right over by the mall thats cool.i used to live right across from the mall.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sedloc said:


> 50 days and counting. cant wait:thumbsup:.
> we found a spot on roseville parkway near the fountains. i love dave in busters, much bigger in charlotte though


That's really close to where my parents stay off pleasant grove just got home from there show was coo but takin a dip after was nice


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Your gonna have to bring that tag out to San jose for a cruise once you get all settled


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

westcoastridin said:


> cool ...sed is good ppl


Co-signed  

Sup Sed


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

no doubt homie:thumbsup:


rollindeep408 said:


> Your gonna have to bring that tag out to San jose for a cruise once you get all settled


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

whats good with ya fred? :wave:


payfred said:


> Co-signed
> 
> Sup Sed


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

yea i tripped out when i cn a raiders store in the mall, cant find too much west coast gear in north carolina.


ricardo labrador said:


> right over by the mall thats cool.i used to live right across from the mall.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm a little late, but welcome to Northern cali homie. If you still looking for advice like homie said there's quite a few established clubs that have been around for a long time up here. Theres quite a few new clubs too. Plenty of events, seems like it slowed down recently, but there baseball tournaments, banquets, bowling tournaments, some clubs put together cruises, tons of good independent shows to participate in, picnics and BBQ's too. if you look for it you'll find it. Every club has it's own flavor, some like mine are based in tradition and its not easy to get in. Some are open to pretty much anyone with a car on spokes. Find the one that suits you homie, so you dont have to get mixed up in political bullshit (unless that's your thing  ). Only believe half of what you hear, cause like everywhere the BS gets deep. As a new rider up here expect to be approached by several clubs. Good luck with your choice homie. Roseville is a pretty coo spot.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

rollindeep408 said:


> Your gonna have to bring that tag out to San jose for a cruise once you get all settled


Yes sir. Come on out to SJ. i think you will like the scene out here. good lucc with the move.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

rollindeep408 said:


> Roseville is nice I'm out there all the time parents live oh there check out squeeze in another good burger joint


yeah Squeeze in is good. i like that spot.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Psta said:


> Yes sir. Come on out to SJ. i think you will like the scene out here. good lucc with the move.


Orale look at u trying to recruit all ready


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Psta said:


> yeah Squeeze in is good. i like that spot.


whats up Ricc how u been homie


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

winojameSj said:


> Orale look at u trying to recruit all ready


whats up wino, imma be taking you some skirts to spray pretty soon. Ill call you once i order them homie.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Yea hit me up I tried calling u think I got ur number incorrect


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

winojameSj said:


> Orale look at u trying to recruit all ready


 got me messed up homie. I dont do all that. just trying to keep shit craccin in SJ.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

A TODA MADRE said:


> whats up Ricc how u been homie


I cant complain homie. just working and tcb out here in the bay. whats been good your way?


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Psta said:


> got me messed up homie. I dont do all that. just trying to keep shit craccin in SJ.


OK just conversation dam don't get all serio


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

I fore one love San Jo that's where I'm made


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

good lookn homie, vegas is tha same


A TODA MADRE said:


> I'm a little late, but welcome to Northern cali homie. If you still looking for advice like homie said there's quite a few established clubs that have been around for a long time up here. Theres quite a few new clubs too. Plenty of events, seems like it slowed down recently, but there baseball tournaments, banquets, bowling tournaments, some clubs put together cruises, tons of good independent shows to participate in, picnics and BBQ's too. if you look for it you'll find it. Every club has it's own flavor, some like mine are based in tradition and its not easy to get in. Some are open to pretty much anyone with a car on spokes. Find the one that suits you homie, so you dont have to get mixed up in political bullshit (unless that's your thing  ). Only believe half of what you hear, cause like everywhere the BS gets deep. As a new rider up here expect to be approached by several clubs. Good luck with your choice homie. Roseville is a pretty coo spot.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Psta said:


> Yes sir. Come on out to SJ. i think you will like the scene out here. good lucc with the move.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

winojameSj said:


> I fore one love San Jo that's where I'm made


:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Psta said:


> I cant complain homie. just working and tcb out here in the bay. whats been good your way?


Life is good so far homie.. u know. stay up Psta,


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT cant forget about the Denio's swap meet in roseville


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT cant forget about the Denio's swap meet in roseville


:yes:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT cant forget about the Denio's swap meet in roseville


DAMN!!!! I BEEN LOOKING FOR A SWAP MEET UP HERE, I WAS STARTING TO GET HOME SICK, WHERE ABOUT IN ROSEVILLE? GOTTA SPEND SOME MONEY


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> DAMN!!!! I BEEN LOOKING FOR A SWAP MEET UP HERE, I WAS STARTING TO GET HOME SICK, WHERE ABOUT IN ROSEVILLE? GOTTA SPEND SOME MONEY


its off foothill and vineyard kinda by old roseville.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> its off foothill and vineyard kinda by old roseville.


Shit is big too !


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Shit is big too !


it was good to meet you the other day bro


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Shit is big too !


yeah its a good size flea market, nothing like san jo flea market tho.:cheesy:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome .. i live in lincoln. Hope to get my wheels rollin by the end of this year. Theirs alot of old lowriders around . Just gotta start meeting the people. My familia is keepin the bombas goin. Rosevilles cool. Chill but good spot . Few hrs from the coast n bay nd few from snow and mountians. Well ill probaly see you around. Cruisin or at the shows/ take care


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

what up homie, ill definitly be ready to cruise. probably have to buy a trailer in the future to drive down to vegas to cruise with my hommeboys i grew up with. roseville seems like if i pull the 74 out a lot of heads will be turning in a good way and maybe a lil bad, but who cares. i love haters


mr.rubio89 said:


> Welcome .. i live in lincoln. Hope to get my wheels rollin by the end of this year. Theirs alot of old lowriders around . Just gotta start meeting the people. My familia is keepin the bombas goin. Rosevilles cool. Chill but good spot . Few hrs from the coast n bay nd few from snow and mountians. Well ill probaly see you around. Cruisin or at the shows/ take care


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

All of us Sacra riders should meet up for a cruise!


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea. Even the rodders look twice !! Cuise in sac always sounds firme


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

hey when does it get cold out


mr.rubio89 said:


> Yea. Even the rodders look twice !! Cuise in sac always sounds firme


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

anyone know of any club, bar, or lounge bouncers that might need a extra person out there?


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

ttt


sedloc said:


> anyone know of any club, bar, or lounge bouncers that might need a extra person out there?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sedloc said:


> ttt


check out old roseville theres a few bars/clubs around there that might need ppl or if not check downtown sac or even folsom got some bars/clubs.my clubbin days are over so i didnt keep in touch with promoters/event cordinators.good luck man.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks homie, i was checking some stuff out in downtown sac like you said.


ricardo labrador said:


> check out old roseville theres a few bars/clubs around there that might need ppl or if not check downtown sac or even folsom got some bars/clubs.my clubbin days are over so i didnt keep in touch with promoters/event cordinators.good luck man.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sedloc said:


> thanks homie, i was checking some stuff out in downtown sac like you said.


heres one in rocklin right next to roseville. but im sure sac will have alot more to offer.:thumbsup:
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/sec/3309916625.html


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

good looking homie:thumbsup:, i cn that one a few days ago. they do 18 and up, and 16 and up. ive done those and those kids are worse than the grown folks. i think ill hang out at a few clubs dowtown when i get there just to get a feel of the place.


ricardo labrador said:


> heres one in rocklin right next to roseville. but im sure sac will have alot more to offer.:thumbsup:
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/sec/3309916625.html


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

hey does sac get snow?


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

No snow. Close tho. Maybe a hour more north twd reno


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

cool, because with snow weather sometimes comes ice. vegas snows at least once a year but nothing serious. north carolina gets a decent snow but its the black ice thats fucked up


mr.rubio89 said:


> No snow. Close tho. Maybe a hour more north twd reno


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

cOmE fUq wIt It


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

what???


93flee said:


> cOmE fUq wIt It


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

the rag is on the transport on the way to sac:thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

It is a bit late since this was started but welcome to all riders coming up to northern cali from afar. (Sedloc, china man)You will find that there will be a lot of cool people up here. With those rides, you will be getting a lot of thumbs up and a lot of haters but that is everywhere you go. On the weekends, most people now just pull the rides out and just drive anywhere for a cruise. But driving by william land park on a sunday afternoon is always a good way to find fellow riders.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Dumps said:


> It is a bit late since this was started but welcome to all riders coming up to northern cali from afar. (Sedloc, china man)You will find that there will be a lot of cool people up here. With those rides, you will be getting a lot of thumbs up and a lot of haters but that is everywhere you go. On the weekends, most people now just pull the rides out and just drive anywhere for a cruise. But driving by william land park on a sunday afternoon is always a good way to find fellow riders.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for all positive input sac towm


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the neighborhood bro. Also up near West Roseville myself. You just missed the summer action--if you want to call it that. . Typically, will find the local car shows from Lincoln, Rocklin to Roseville...mostly the hot rods but you get to see a lot of everything--even a couple lowriders if your lucky. 

As far as places nightlife goes, someone mentioned old town Roseville--there are several bars near each other. Not bad. Brother-in-law does some promoting for one of the spots down there--can't remember of top my head--also DJ's somewhere downtown...that's where you want to go, I'm sure you figured that part out by now. 

Hey, be sure to check out Yardhouse one of these times. Cool place with 100's of beer on tap. It's pricey so be sure to go during happy hour--just to get a taste of what it's like and order yourself some nachos . Zocalos is right there too--it's OK, but the one downtown is even better.

Nice ride btw...


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks homie. Hey is the yardhouse near dave and busters. I went to a spot with a large variety,of beer at the fountains


MOFOA said:


> Welcome to the neighborhood bro. Also up near West Roseville myself. You just missed the summer action--if you want to call it that. . Typically, will find the local car shows from Lincoln, Rocklin to Roseville...mostly the hot rods but you get to see a lot of everything--even a couple lowriders if your lucky.
> 
> As far as places nightlife goes, someone mentioned old town Roseville--there are several bars near each other. Not bad. Brother-in-law does some promoting for one of the spots down there--can't remember of top my head--also DJ's somewhere downtown...that's where you want to go, I'm sure you figured that part out by now.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah...same spot. Fountains, you got it. Best place to go for lots of variety--and to take the other half to get away for the night, and just walk around too. During the summer they have some events, even a small car show.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

That's what's up, just sent all my furniture off today. One more week to the west west


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I give the area 2 thumbs up. I moved out here from NC & it's about a 200% improvement. Lots of stuff to do. As far as riders are concerend I saw more rides out in a weekend then I saw the whole 3 yrs I lived in NC.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

sedloc said:


> cool, because with snow weather sometimes comes ice. vegas snows at least once a year but nothing serious. north carolina gets a decent snow but its the black ice thats fucked up


What part of NC?


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

94capriceusaf said:


> What part of NC?


Out here in Durham. Yea its few riders out here, i think i know most of the them. Most ppl rides donks out here


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Any locals shows coming up


----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Touchdown homies. Finally back on tha west.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sedloc said:


> Any locals shows coming up


i know devotions toy drive it is a big event in sac next month they cruise from one spoy of sac to another an the best part cops let you hop an three wheel while you cruise they escort the whole way to the park


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool, im looking forward to that. Thanks homie


CE 707 said:


> i know devotions toy drive it is a big event in sac next month they cruise from one spoy of sac to another an the best part cops let you hop an three wheel while you cruise they escort the whole way to the park


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Time went bank an hour at midnight


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

sedloc said:


> Any locals shows coming up


Northern cali events. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317674-nor-cal-events-2012-a-12.html#post16100376

If you want to see some hot rods or are looking for a part for your car or are looking to buy or sell a car, the Goodguys car show is one of the biggest in Nor cal as long as it is good weather. They have about 4 shows a year. The one in June is probably the biggest one. This one is next weekend. 
https://www.good-guys.com/events/2012-events/item/autumn-get-together-2?category_id=2


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Dumps said:


> Northern cali events.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/317674-nor-cal-events-2012-a-12.html#post16100376
> 
> If you want to see some hot rods or are looking for a part for your car or are looking to buy or sell a car, the Goodguys car show is one of the biggest in Nor cal as long as it is good weather. They have about 4 shows a year. The one in June is probably the biggest one. This one is next weekend.
> https://www.good-guys.com/events/2012-events/item/autumn-get-together-2?category_id=2


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> uffin:


I wonder is any riders out in sac cruising today?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

sedloc said:


> I wonder is any riders out in sac cruising today?


ON SUNDAYS USUALLY EVERYONE GOES TO WILLIAM LAND PARK.:yes:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea, that's right. Hope its nice next Sunday. What the best time to shoot up there?
QUOTE=exotic rider;16102915]ON SUNDAYS USUALLY EVERYONE GOES TO WILLIAM LAND PARK.:yes:[/QUOTE]


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

sedloc said:


> Yea, that's right. Hope its nice next Sunday. What the best time to shoot up there?
> QUOTE=exotic rider;16102915]ON SUNDAYS USUALLY EVERYONE GOES TO WILLIAM LAND PARK.:yes:


AROUND 2-3 O'CLOCK


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

AROUND 2-3 O'CLOCK[/QUOTE]
Cool homie, hopefully I'll be cruising up there next week in the drop. Kicked it at dave and busters earlier and watched a few games, while the family walked around.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

sedloc said:


> Cool homie, hopefully I'll be cruising up there next week in the drop. Kicked it at dave and busters earlier and watched a few games, while the family walked around.


DAVE & BUSTERS IS A COOL HANGOUT TO WATCH THE GAMES. :thumbsup: SEE YOU & THAT DROP NEXT WEEKEND....


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

sedloc said:


> Out here in Durham. Yea its few riders out here, i think i know most of the them. Most ppl rides donks out here


I was in Fayetteville for 3 years. Lowriding almost non existant there. Everyone had 24s & a 4" lift kit on a box caprice


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

94capriceusaf said:


> I was in Fayetteville for 3 years. Lowriding almost non existant there. Everyone had 24s & a 4" lift kit on a box caprice


your right about that. My homeboy payfred in uso was out there but now he is in Raleigh i believe. A good thing was you didn't have to worried about getting jacked, fools wouldn't even know what to do with a Lowrider.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

sedloc said:


> your right about that. My homeboy payfred in uso was out there but now he is in Raleigh i believe. A good thing was you didn't have to worried about getting jacked, fools wouldn't even know what to do with a Lowrider.


Thats true. I had nothing of value to them in my car. Nobody wanted wire wheels or switches. If I had a J cole or Gucci Mane cd on the seat then I may have had problems


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

:roflmao:


94capriceusaf said:


> Thats true. I had nothing of value to them in my car. Nobody wanted wire wheels or switches. If I had a J cole or Gucci Mane cd on the seat then I may have had problems


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

sedloc said:


> Any locals shows coming up


big toy drive/show in San jose nov.24.USO and VEJITOS throw it. its always a pretty good one.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Psta said:


> big toy drive/show in San jose nov.24.USO and VEJITOS throw it. its always a pretty good one.


Good lookin, if im not in Vegas visiting ill be there.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Deezam, furniture finally made it today. Tired of that damn blow up bed


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Met some local riders today from family first. Cool dudes with some nice rides


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*in need of a painter*

scratched the rag ealier today backing on my narrow ass garage


sedloc said:


> ttt


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

sedloc said:


> scratched the rag ealier today backing on my narrow ass garage


I hate when shit like that happens!
But if you ever like, I would gladly trade my cutty and my caddy for that rag!


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Car taken care of. Just scuffed the clear thank god. One tiny scratch a lil touch up paint will fix


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Silver leaf over it. :biggrin:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds like a plan:biggrin:


Dumps said:


> Silver leaf over it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dumps said:


> Silver leaf over it. :biggrin:


X2


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I moved here to Arden this year and besides the shows the only thing I see rolling around is 90s buicks on 22s. The shows have hella rides though.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Well i guess 22s are better than 28s.


B_A_RIDER said:


> I moved here to Arden this year and besides the shows the only thing I see rolling around is 90s buicks on 22s. The shows have hella rides though.


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Yo Sedloc--got back in town. How goes it bro?

Here's that 66. Still working things out with family...never know how that goes...so in the mean time and in between time it's mine...


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

With supremes...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MOFOA said:


> Yo Sedloc--got back in town. How goes it bro?
> 
> Here's that 66. Still working things out with family...never know how that goes...so in the mean time and in between time it's mine...
> 
> View attachment 571122


thats clean bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

B_A_RIDER said:


> I moved here to Arden this year and besides the shows the only thing I see rolling around is 90s buicks on 22s. The shows have hella rides though.


lol i stay in the same area an thats all i see to


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Real sweet, can't wait to check her her out


MOFOA said:


> Yo Sedloc--got back in town. How goes it bro?
> 
> Here's that 66. Still working things out with family...never know how that goes...so in the mean time and in between time it's mine...
> 
> View attachment 571122


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

What's good homie how's it going sucks to see you picked up a scratch glad you got it buffed out .I'm actually out in Roseville for the weekend


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> What's good homie how's it going sucks to see you picked up a scratch glad you got it buffed out .I'm actually out in Roseville for the weekend


What's good player, im out n Vegas but ill be back in town saturday night


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> thats clean bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, went to Vegas for Thanksgiving. My aunt ended up passing that night, just was in LA this past weekend for her funeral and before i left there got a call from Vegas that my father in law is in the hospital. Ended up driving back to Sac Sunday night and me and the wife had to fly into Vegas Monday after noon. Now im chilling in a hospital room at the same hospital where i took my moms off life support in 02. Damn its been a rough two weeks.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

sedloc said:


> Well, went to Vegas for Thanksgiving. My aunt ended up passing that night, just was in LA this past weekend for her funeral and before i left there got a call from Vegas that my father in law is in the hospital. Ended up driving back to Sac Sunday night and me and the wife had to fly into Vegas Monday after noon. Now im chilling in a hospital room at the same hospital where i took my moms off life support in 02. Damn its been a rough two weeks.


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. 
KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BRO. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU & YOUR FAMILY. :angel:
BE SAFE.:nicoderm:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.
> KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BRO. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU & YOUR FAMILY. :angel:
> BE SAFE.:nicoderm:


thanks homie, will do fa sho.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn its been a minute


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Yes it has.been wondering weer you've been


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

umlolo said:


> Yes it has.been wondering weer you've been


Damn homie, my bad on this later ass reply. Just been out here in roseville chillin. Damn I didn't know it was gonna be this damn hot, just like Vegas.lol


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

This year has been crazy normally not that bad


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea, in still waiting to hit my first car show this year. Probably the one coming up in fresno for sure


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm ring to make this one already paid waiting on a lagging interior man


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Your Area has something almost every week .Woodland and stockton are very close.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

umlolo said:


> I'm ring to make this one already paid waiting on a lagging interior man


Hey does family first deal with a guy near downtown.Roseville?
I saw that clean white lac up there a few months ago


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

umlolo said:


> Your Area has something almost every week .Woodland and stockton are very close.


Yea woodland and stockon are close. I think after I get this front bumper filler
Switched out im gonna bring the ride out to some shows. Hopefully ill be getting her cut in the winter


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

sedloc said:


> Hey does family first deal with a guy near downtown.Roseville?
> I saw that clean white lac up there a few months ago


Im from merced ive seen thier rides cool dude dont know


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

umlolo said:


> Im from merced ive seen thier rides cool dude dont know


Funny thing, my wife was born on base in merced back in 69, but dont tell her I told u the year.lol


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Small world that's cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There's a show in Stockton this Sunday if your looking for something to do out on 8 mile road and 5.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> There's a show in Stockton this Sunday if your looking for something to do out on 8 mile road and 5.


Good lookin, me and the fam might have to take that lil trip. Hey there was a lil old school show at the fountains out here n Roseville earlier.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:wave: sedloc


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

919ryder said:


> :wave: sedloc


What up lowyalty ryder


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

Chillin big homie. Hope life is treatin ya good out there on the west


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Im just a PM away. I ride on my free time. I dont mind showing a few cruise spots.


----------



## EBAY2 (Aug 10, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

EBAY2 said:


> :thumbsup:


GTFO newb


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm thinking about moving out that way too


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

divine69impala said:


> Yea there are bitches everwhere there on the weekends. I walk in there fronting I'm a whale on my penny machine.


Hell yea *****!! I had to lil bad bitchs Kelly n Rosa lol..its coo out there!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> I'm thinking about moving out that way too


 that would be cool bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sedloc said:


> What up lowyalty ryder


 sup homie hows everything


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Well fellas im headed back to nc. Bitch that was renting my house fucked it up and mobbed out. So instead of paying rent and mortgage or taking another Chance on another renter me and the family decided to go back until the market gets right to sell. Fuck besides dealing with. These doctors out here because of my neck injuries from a accident I wasnt able to really enjoy cali. Oh well ill definitely be back. China man and the whole family. First cc gave me cali love and that's whats up. Overall I love the west because I am the west coast. Guess ill be throwing u the W in the east to down south. Ill be keeping in contact with my west coast homies. Ill definitly be in and out of Vegas at paps house and in the north and Westside streets fa sho.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Had this happen once with some renters hopefully not to much damage . didn't get to meet you but one day. Keep riding.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I'm off broadway and the only time I see riders is over the weekend when they cruisin old town.... I wish the scene out here was thicker, I don't even see anybody lining up to hop or nothin. Miller park is a great spot to kick it and have hop offs but never see anybody gettin down out there. Guess I gotta go to LA for that :facepalm:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Is there anybody in sac reinforcing and juicing cars? I wanna juice my cut but the resources ain't too heavy out here. Seems like a I gotta go all the way out to Fresno or the bay just to get some work done.. Does Sac have a shop exclusively for altered suspension?


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Man I not even sure. Get at family first cc they will take care of u


----------

